# lice on pigs-do I treat?



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Our pigs are due to go to market next week. The gilt has become very friendly now that I am feeding her a warm apple/barley mash every morning. She leans on me for scratches. Today I noticed she had a bug on her back EWWW.it is definitely hog lice. I got close enough to the boy to see he had a couple on him too. We've never seen these before and we do about two pigs a year or so My daughter's show pig and its pen buddy never had them. Do I treat since they are going to market so soon?


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Dust them with Ivermectin. It kills the adults, but not the eggs. You'll have to dust again after 10 days, I think, to get the newly hatched lice.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Going to market next week I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

what tink said especially if your are going to market soon---you need to watch withdrawl times on meds when your close to market.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I just dusted them with diatomaceous earth.


----------



## Malena (Mar 29, 2011)

Oil works really well. I've used old, rancid corn oil - just pour some over the top of the pig and rub into the areas where the lice are. The oil suffocates them immediately. The oil won't work on the eggs, so if you were keeping them you would have to do it again when they hatch. Or you could scrub the eggs off with apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

=== I just dusted them with diatomaceous earth. ===


Haven't had the problem, but yep. Food grade diatomaceous earth (DE). It's fed daily to everything that breathes around here to avoid sickness and diseases. Been using it for 30+ years. No withdrawal time for slaughter.

It's spread to get any insects the chickens miss. It looks and feels like flour. DE doesn't kill like an insecticide. It slits the outer skin and the powder dehydrates the insects. Death by dehydration.

You can dust the pigs, but also spread DE where the pigs sleep.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Since they are going to freezer camp Tuesday, I'm not so worried and we won't have any more pigs til Spring, so I'm ok as far as that goes; thanks.


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

We have tried the old razor & fork method, Shave one side of the ig: and then stick the lice with the fork when they run across to the other side :teehee:


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

ha! We have an electric tennis racket that we wave around to kill flies (more entertaining than effective-the entertainment factor being the folks who get to watch us swing like fools)..I wonder if it would zap the lice Im sure the pigs would love the electric shock therapy!


----------

